# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011



## Dan (30 Set 2011 às 23:45)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2011 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

céu limpo e *21.5ºC*


A mínima desta manhã foi de *9.7ºC*


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2011 às 12:30)

Sol, alguns cirrus e 23,2ºC.

Mínima de 13,0ºC neste primeiro dia de Outubro.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Out 2011 às 13:27)

Mínima de *19.5ºC* às 08:04.

Por agora o céu apresenta-se com alguma nebulosidade alta e a temperatura está nos *26.1ºC*. 
O que está a tornar o dia um pouco mais desagradável é o vento que se faz sentir.


----------



## Norther (1 Out 2011 às 14:03)

boas tardes por aqui estão 26.0ºC com nebulosidade alta
52% HR
1018hpa
vento SE 5.0 Km/h com rajadas no ordem dos 12.2 Km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2011 às 16:04)

boas

o dia estaser de ceu pouco nublado mas com vento geralmente moderado. 
sigo com 28.4ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 16:07)

Embora estando no Porto tenho dados da minha estação no interior centro que ficou lá instaladinha...máxima de 29,6ºC para já...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2011 às 16:40)

Boas tardes.

Céu pouco nublado e hoje com o vento dar nas vistas ...já houve por aqui umas boas rajadas ,máxima 40Km/h...agora mais calmo de E,actuais 28.4ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2011 às 20:20)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens e ambiente morno na rua o vento acalmou ao fim do dia estando de E,actuais 25,4ºC e 33%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Out 2011 às 21:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e hoje com o vento dar nas vistas ...já houve por aqui umas boas rajadas ,máxima 40Km/h...agora mais calmo de E,actuais 28.4ºC e 37%HR.



Rajadas moderadas hoje no interior do Continente, nas Penhas Douradas por exemplo...


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2011 às 22:33)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo com vento fraco e o ceu limpo e com uns agradaveis 23.2ºC... 
extremos: 18.4ºC de minima e 29.2ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2011 às 23:11)

Boas,tudo calmo com muitas estrelas no céu ...vento fraco de E,actuais 22.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2011 às 12:39)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento fraco...ambiente ainda morno ...actuais 25.9ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2011 às 15:38)

Boas,muito sol e já algum vento moderado,actual 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2011 às 16:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE,actual 28.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2011 às 17:20)

boas 

esta a ser um dia quente com o ceu meio esbranquisado, com o vento a soprar temporariamente fraco com algumas largas pausas. 
sigo com 29.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2011 às 18:00)

Muito sol e vento de SE,actual 27.8ºC e 29%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 28,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2011 às 20:17)

Boas,vento fraco com 22.2ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2011 às 21:24)

boas noites estão 21.0ºC com céu limpo
54% HR
1022hpa
vento nulo

máx foi 29.4ºC
min foi 17.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2011 às 21:29)

boas 

esta tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento o ceu esta limpo e sigo com uns quentes 24.4ºC

extremos: 19.3ºC de minima e 30.4ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2011 às 22:07)

Tudo calmo  com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2011 às 12:19)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e vento fraco NE/E,actual 27.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2011 às 13:11)

boas 

manha de sol e quentinha, nao ha vento e sigo com 27.7ºC


----------



## Serrano (3 Out 2011 às 14:08)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2011 às 14:33)

Boas,hoje é para a subida ...já cavou até aos 31.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2011 às 17:27)

Boas,nuvens altas chegarem e vento fraco,actuais 30.8ºC e 23%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2011 às 18:46)

Nuvens altas com o sol já no horzonte ...vento fraco de N,actual 29.4ºC .


----------



## Z13 (3 Out 2011 às 18:50)

mais um dia de verão neste outubro 2011... 


*máxima de 30.0ºC*


A mínima foi já decente, com *8.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2011 às 18:57)

Dia quente e com um bonito pôr do sol, mas com algumas nuvens de fumo.







Por agora 24,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (3 Out 2011 às 19:43)

Boas tardes mais um dia quente, estão 24.6ºC com céu limpo, vê-se algum fumo no horizonte 
48% HR 
1022 hpa
vento fraco 1.4 km/h de NW com rajadas de 5km/h

máx-31.4ºC
min-13.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2011 às 20:46)

Tudo calmo com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2011 às 21:42)

boas 

esta tudo calmo, sem vento, apesar de no fim da tarde ter soprado moderado,com o ceu limpo e um cheiro a fumo... sigo com 22.0ºC

15.7ºC de minima 
29.8ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2011 às 15:08)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e ambiente na rua ainda mais  hoje...vento fraco com 31.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2011 às 15:33)

boas

dia quente com o ceu limpo e sem vento, sigo com 31.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2011 às 16:47)

Por cá continua  com 32.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2011 às 17:32)

Muito sol e vento fraco de N,actuais 31.6ºC e 22%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.3ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## Fil (4 Out 2011 às 18:03)

Boas, mais um dia quente com mínima de 14,2ºC e máxima de 24,8ºC. Hoje boa parte do interior deve ter entrado em onda de calor.

Neste momento 22,9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Z13 (4 Out 2011 às 18:42)

A tarde, pelo horizonte a oeste, trouxe bastante fumo, pelo que está a dar um belo por-do-sol...!

A temperatura actual é de *25.7ºC*

Os extremos foram: *9.9ºC @ 30.6ºC*

Mais uma bela amplitude térmica!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2011 às 19:08)

Já sem sol ...vento fraco de N,actual 29.0ºC está para durar .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2011 às 21:11)

boas

esta tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento o ceu esta limpo e sigo com 22.9ºC

15.7ºC de minima 
31.9ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2011 às 21:59)

Boas,vento fraco de N,actual 25.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 19,5ºC. Continua o calor.


Mínima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Out 2011 às 14:31)

boas tardes por aqui estão 30.7ºC com céu limpo
21% HR
1022 hpa
vento fraco 1.4km/h de N


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Out 2011 às 16:31)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui as temperaturas são de pleno Verão, com o "termómetro" a marcar *32.3ºC*.

A HR encontra-se nos *19%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2011 às 16:33)

Boas,muito  e sol com vento fraco,actuais 32.5ºC e 15%HR...que rico dia de verâo !


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Out 2011 às 19:22)

Estou agora por terras beiras e ca estarei nos proximos dias...muito sol e temperatura ainda alta...actuais 26,1graus e 39% de hr!


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2011 às 19:38)

A máxima hoje na estação do IM/Bragança terá tido um valor igual ao máximo para um mês de Outubro na normal de 1971-2000 (30,6ºC). 

Aguardemos pela confirmação do IM amanhã.

.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2011 às 20:21)

Boas,tarde quente e céu limpo,actual 23.6ºC e 30%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.7ºC / 32.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2011 às 20:55)

Temperatura a subir 25.5ºC...


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2011 às 21:32)

boas

dia quente e de ceu limpo, nao houve vento durante todo o dia. sigo com uns quentes 23.3ºC e com 43% HR 

desde o meio da tarde que se érgue uma coluna de fumo para os lados de penacova... 

extremos: 15.1ºC de minima e 32.2ºC de maxima


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2011 às 23:30)

Dan disse:


> A máxima hoje na estação do IM/Bragança terá tido um valor igual ao máximo para um mês de Outubro na normal de 1971-2000 (30,6ºC).
> 
> Aguardemos pela confirmação do IM amanhã.
> 
> .



Acho que os 30,6ºC, atingidos dia 1 do ano de 1980, era o valor mais alto desde 1941. Assim sendo, poderemos estar a igualar o recorde para o mês.

Vila Real, com os 30,9ºC registados hoje, também igualou a máxima para o período 71-00. No entanto, antes disso, no dia 4/10/1946 atingiu os 32,3ºC.

Viseu, hoje com máxima de 31,4ºC, superou os 31,2ºC que era o valor máximo para o período 71-00. No entanto não sei se antes desse período terá atingido um valor superior.


----------



## Z13 (6 Out 2011 às 00:35)

Boa noite,

o dia conseguiu ser ainda mais quente do que ontem... com uma máxima de *31.5ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *10.1ºC*

Neste momento ainda 16.6ºC....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 12:48)

Boas tardes.

Muito sol e ambiente já  com 31.2ºC...é verão !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 13:32)

O verão continua 32.3ºC !


----------



## Paulo H (6 Out 2011 às 13:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O verão continua 32.3ºC !



Talvez se atinja hoje, um novo máximo absoluto de Outubro em Castelo Branco, que é de 33.8C!


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2011 às 14:07)

30ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 15:39)

Por aqui os valores pouco se mexem,actuais 32.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2011 às 17:49)

Esta tarde já se começou a notar uma pequena mudança nas condições meteorológicas. Por agora, vento de NW, céu nublado e um valor de temperatura um pouco mais baixo que nos dias anteriores (23,7ºC).


Extremos de hoje:

11,9ºC / 27,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 17:59)

Nuvens altas a chegar juntamente com o vento moderado NW...ambiente vai refrescando ,actuais 29.0ºC e 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 19:15)

Finalmente um fim de tarde mais fresco ....já era merecida ,vento moderado de NW com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2011 às 20:30)

boas 

poe estes lados o dia foi de sol, com o ceu a ficar nublado depois do meio da tarde. o vento soprou igualmente moderado depois do meio da tarde enfraqueceu a cerca de uma hora. 

extremos: 15.1ºC de minima... igual a de ontem 
              30.3ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 20.0ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2011 às 20:44)

18,9ºC por agora.

Tal como nos dias anteriores, voltamos a ter hoje um bonito pôr do sol, mas hoje as nuvens não eram de fumo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2011 às 21:44)

Noite mais fresca !...vento de W,actual 21.7ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia

Um céu com muitas nuvens altas numa manhã bem mais fresca que nos últimos dias. 9,9ºC por agora com um valor mínimo de 8,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2011 às 13:08)

Boas,muito vento com rajadas de N/NW e ambiente mais fresco ,actual 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2011 às 14:27)

Boas,nuvens altas com o vento ainda moderado,actual 26.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Out 2011 às 15:54)

Boa tarde, 

um pouco mais fresco por Bragança, *23.7ºC* actuais, neste que parece o dia mais fresco da semana...

A mínima desta manhã foi de *7.1ºC* na minha estação. (Aqui bem perto, no Campus do IPB a mínima foi de 5.8ºC)


----------



## Serrano (7 Out 2011 às 16:19)

24ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algum vento... O meu termómetro do Sarzedo bateu ontem o recorde de temperatura máxima e mínima num mês de Outubro desde do ano 2000, passando agora a valer os valores de 29.1ºC e 16.1ºC, respectivamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens altas e vento...ambiente na rua mais calmo ,actual 22.0ºC e 31%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 27.0ºC e máxima rajada de vento 45Km/h .


----------



## Dan (7 Out 2011 às 20:41)

Céu limpo e 16,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

8,1ºC / 22,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Boas,por aqui continua umas valentes rajadas de vento ...actual 21.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2011 às 22:51)

boas

dia mais fresco mas ventoso. o ceu esteve geralmante nublado por nuvens altas e o vento a soprar moderado durante a manha e fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 13.4ºC de minima e 26.6ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 20.6ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2011 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 9,7ºC.

Mínima de 5,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2011 às 11:19)

Alguns cirrus e 14,3ºC.



.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Out 2011 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, o dia de ontem e de hoje estao a dar treguas em relaÇao às maximas...aqui mal ultrapassaram os 24graus...a minima tem rondado os 13!de destacar o vento forte de este que desde manha se faz sentir...talvez amanha vá atê à torre...


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2011 às 15:33)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas... 
destaco o vento que sopra moderado desde a meia noite, enfraquecendo agora ao meio da tarde... sigo com 25.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2011 às 16:04)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actuais 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2011 às 17:09)

Muito sol e algum vento,actual 25.7ºC e 27%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2011 às 19:10)

Boa noite,

dia ameno por Bragança, com mínima de *4.8ºC* e máxima de *24.2ºC*.

Nesta altura já arrefece, com a temperatura em queda para os *18.2ºC* desde que se pôs o sol.


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Aqui no _campus _do IPB, bem no centro da cidade, a mínima desta manhã foi de *3.6ºC*


----------



## Serrano (8 Out 2011 às 19:23)

Dados de hoje do Sarzedo:
Máxima 22.4ºC
Mínima 10ºC


----------



## Fil (8 Out 2011 às 19:37)

Boas, céu limpo e temperatura de 16,5ºC por agora.

Mínima de 7,4ºC e máxima de 19,0ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Out 2011 às 19:57)

Boas noites, por aqui dia de céu limpo mas com uma atmosfera cheia de fumo devido aos vários incêndios na região 
estão 20.0ºC
42% HR
1019 hpa com tendência para subir
vento de N 1.4km/h com rajadas 7.9Km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2011 às 22:21)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 20.3ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2011 às 23:51)

O vento que apareceu esta noite tem impedido um maior arrefecimento. Por agora céu limpo, vento de NE e 12,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,9ºC / 21,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2011 às 00:15)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de N/NW,actuais 17.7ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2011 às 11:50)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 15,4C. 

Mínima de 7,8ºC.

O vento que impediu a descida de temperatura durante a noite, atrasa agora a sua subida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2011 às 13:05)

Bons dias !

Muito sol e vento fraco com 23.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2011 às 15:23)

Boas ...muito sol e vento fraco com 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Boas,céu limpo e já com a respectiva descisda da temperatura ...22.5ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Out 2011 às 21:19)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, mas com vento moderado desde a madrugada... so ao meio da tarde e que o vento parou... 
extremos: 15.2ºC de minima e 26.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Céu limpo e 16,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,8ºC / 23,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Vento fraco de N com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2011 às 12:45)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de outono com a aparências ainda de verão ...muito sol com ambiente morno...mas o sol é quente....morde na pele ,actual 25.1ºC e vento muito fraco.

As noites voltaram ao fresco !.


----------



## Serrano (10 Out 2011 às 14:05)

26ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2011 às 14:32)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco...ambiente mais morno ,actual 27.5ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2011 às 14:52)

Boa tarde, por aqui *27.5ºC* depois de uma mínima de *6.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2011 às 15:12)

Vai subindo 28.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2011 às 18:34)

Boas,tarde calma e ambiente na rua agradavél com vento fraco,actuais 26.8ºC e 26%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2011 às 18:49)

Foi-se o sol, cai a temperatura... *22.7ºC*


Extremos de *6.8ºC @ 28.4ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Z13 disse:


> Foi-se o sol, cai a temperatura... *22.7ºC*
> 
> 
> Extremos de *6.8ºC @ 28.4ºC*



Por vezes com uma rapidez impressionante, é bom pra notar o fenómeno dos vales e picos de serras. Ontem pela A23 a fora, notava-se bem onde o sol já tinha desaparecido há algum tempo e onde tinha desaparecido recentemente. Diferenças de 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2011 às 19:39)

Tudo calmo sem vento com 24.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2011 às 21:33)

Noite de luar ...com vento fraco de N,actual 23.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2011 às 21:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, e sem vento, tal como agora esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo e sem vento... sigo com 21.1ºC

extremos: 15.2ºC de minima e 29.8ºC de maxima. 





uma foto desta manhã, na zona baixa de santa comba, com vista sobre o rio Dão que esta muito baixinho, com o IP3 a cruzar-se mais abaixo, custuma estar um espelho de agua fixe.
E aqui que começa a albufeira da Aguieira... a barragem da aguieira esta a 62% de capacidade... 
Na linha do  orizonte ve-se a nossa serra da estrela...


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2011 às 22:08)

*13.6ºC* com *56%* de HR


----------



## belem (10 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Grande foto de um grande lugar, ricardop120.


----------



## Z13 (11 Out 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

mais uma manhã bem fresca, com *6.1ºC*  7h10-8h15...

neste momento muito sol e uns agradáveis *19ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 12:24)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de outono cheio de sol com sabor a verão ...ainda por estes tempos ...vamos andando,26.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 13:17)

Vento fraco com 28.0ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 14:24)

Vento de NE com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 16:00)

Vai quentinho ...com 30.4ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 18:29)

Boas,muito sol ainda no horizonte  com ambiente ainda agradavél 28.5ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 30.8ºC .


----------



## Norther (11 Out 2011 às 18:35)

Boas tardes por aqui céu limpo com 23.2ºC
31% HR
1019hpa
vento nulo


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Out 2011 às 21:06)

boas

dia quente mas fresquinho de manha... o ceu esteve sempre limpo e sem vento. 
extremos: 12.4ºC de minima e 31.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo em vento e com uns quentinhos 22.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de N...a fazer-se sentir a temperatura aqui pela baixa,actual 21.0ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Agora com vento fraco de N fez subir a temperatura para os 22.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Out 2011 às 22:51)

*14.5ºC*

*39%*

*1023.9hPa*


*Extremos do dia: 6.1ºC @ 31.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2011 às 13:20)

Bons dias.

Mais um dia de céu limpo com ambiente na rua a ficar mais  hoje,actual 30.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (12 Out 2011 às 14:06)

30.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2011 às 14:35)

boas

dia quente por aqui, apesar de manha ter estado frio, nao ha vento e sigo con 28.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2011 às 15:33)

Boas,por aqui mais que uma tarde de verão ...muito sol e vento fraco,actual 32.0ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2011 às 16:13)

Tarde abafada, que saudades do fim-de-semana... 

Actuais 26,8ºC e 20%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2011 às 17:20)

Por aqui continua uma grande tarde veranesca ...vento muito fraco com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Boas,tudo calmo sem vento....hoje os vapores da rega a chegarem ao sensor a 2.5m do solo...bem fresco 23.0ºC...já aquece .

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Hoje, máxima de *30,8ºC* em Bragança!

Penso que seja a temperatura mais alta para o mês desde 1941.
O recorde era de 30,6ºC registado dia 1 do ano de 1980 e igualado este ano, no passado dia 5.

Nas Penhas Douradas a máxima foi de 25,1ºC, ficando a 0,3ºC dos 25,4ºC atingidos no dia 4 do ano de 1946.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Agora com entrada de vento fraco de NW a temperatura lá subiu para os 23.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2011 às 21:45)

boas

tarde quente, com ceu limpo e sem vento... 
13.6ºC de minima 
31.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e com uns agradaveis 22.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2011 às 06:12)

Às 04H00 a estações do Im de Viseu reportam uma diferença de 10,7ºC entre elas. 

Aeródromo: 21,9ºC
Cidade: 11,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2011 às 12:28)

Bons dias.

Mais um dia dos tais ...já lá vão uns dias seguidos sem ver uma unica nuvem ...portanto...céu limpo e ...para não variar é o mesmo prato de há várias semanas ,actual 29.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2011 às 14:01)

Boas,vento fraco e já vai nos 32.2ºC e 18%HR .


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2011 às 14:42)

Tarde muito quente para a época, apesar de já ser saturante, é de referir a beleza do azul puro do céu.... 

Actuais 27,6ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2011 às 18:17)

Boas,tarde  e seca ...hoje foi o dia mais quente deste mês...muito sol e ainda  com 30.9ºC e 17%HR.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 33.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Out 2011 às 20:00)

dia quente por estes lados, apesar das manhas serem frescas, se calhar devido ao rio.. 
14.8ºC de minima 
31.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e ainda com uns abafados 26.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2011 às 20:19)

Boas,vento nulo e com 24.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2011 às 21:32)

Boas,sem qualquer aragem com 22.4ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2011 às 22:57)

Agora com entrada de vento de NW/N a temperatura já se mexeu para cima  com 25.2ºC .


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Mais um dia verdadeiramente quente.... 

Extremos de temperatura *8.4ºC @ 31.8ºC* cá por casa...

A minha estação ainda apresentou o símbolo de chuva durante umas horas!!!  Não se vislumbra nem a 10 dias...


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2011 às 07:13)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, máxima de *30,8ºC* em Bragança!
> 
> Penso que seja a temperatura mais alta para o mês desde 1941.
> O recorde era de 30,6ºC registado dia 1 do ano de 1980 e igualado este ano, no passado dia 5.
> ...



Ontem, dia 13, máxima de *25,5ºC* nas Penhas Douradas.
Portanto, à partida foi mais um recorde.

A Guarda chegou aos 28,3ºC.
O recorde (71-00) era 27,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2011 às 13:37)

Bons dias.

Mais um dia de verão...muito sol e vento fraco....ambiente já tôrra lá fora ,actual 31.5ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Bom, parece que o Outono já aí vem, esperemos que estas previsões se confirmem, e que venham para ficar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2011 às 14:34)

Por aqui continua o bafo  com 31.7ºC e 16%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Out 2011 às 19:31)

Tarde muito quente, com céu limpo, e um cheiro intenssissimo a eucalipto queimado.

Actual 25,5ºC, com máxima de 28,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2011 às 19:36)

Boas,mais uma tarde de ...hoje já foi visivel algumas névoas pelo céu e fumo de incêndios pela zona...neste momento vento muito fraco e a inversão térmica já a funcionar,actuais 24.4ºC e 28%HR.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2011 às 20:10)

Boas, mais um dia de pleno verão com máxima de 25,4ºC e mínima de 13,1ºC.

Neste momento 19,6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2011 às 20:14)

boas

mais um dia quente por estes lados sem vento... ´
extremos: 
14.7ºC de minima
31.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, mas com uma bruma esquesita deve ser fumo sem vento e sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2011 às 21:07)

Com entrada de vento de N/NW a temperatura já recuperou para os 25.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Tudo calmo com uma ligeira brisa de N/NW e continua igual 25.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2011 às 19:17)

Boas tardes.

Anda tudo fugido por estas bandas ...deve ser do ...

Mais um dia de verão pela zona com a temperatura máxima a ficar-se mais por baixo  e já com algumas nuvens no horizonte .

Neste momento céu limpo e já meio escuro com vento nulo,actual 22.8ºC e 39%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2011 às 20:44)

boas

por estes lados o dia foi de ceu limpo mas esbranquisado, nao houve vento durante o dia... apareceram uma cumulos  ja a algum tempo que nao via nuvens... 
nao tenho os extremos de hoje nem minima e maxima, tive que mudar as pilhas e so reparei agora 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uns agradaveis 22.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2011 às 22:25)

Boas,noite calma e serena ,actual 20.6ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2011 às 16:50)

Boas...este pessoal do interior anda com medo do calor e fugiram todos para o litoral ...vá que para a semana há mais .

Nuvens altas e vento fraco de Este,actuais 26.0ºC e 34%HR nada mau...nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2011 às 18:34)

Boas,por aqui está a ser um fim de tarde como já há muito tempo não se via ...nublado e sol  em tons alaranjados ...vento fraco com 24.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Out 2011 às 18:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado por nuvns altas e alguns cumulos dispersos na estrela... nao houve vento. 
extremos: 13.7ºC de minima e 27.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento e com uns agradaveis 22.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2011 às 20:58)

Boas,por aqui 20.5ºC ...ena pá ...já ia com 3 semanas que os meus olhos não viam uma temperatura destas a esta hora ...já é o começo de qualquer coisa,mas devagarinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Vento nulo e uns porreiros 19.5ºC com 49%HR .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2011 às 22:44)

Boas,por hoje fico pelos 18.7ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2011 às 08:23)

Bom dia estão 13.1ºC com céu limpo
80% HR 
1017 hpa  
vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2011 às 12:20)

Bons dias.

Então mais uma semana a meia estação ...no horizonte já se começa haver alguns desejos de mudança...mas ???....céu limpo e vento fraco de Este com actuais 23.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Out 2011 às 14:36)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 25ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2011 às 14:49)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente já morno....em volta já algumas nuvens a crescer ,actual 26.6ºC.


----------



## dahon (17 Out 2011 às 17:40)

Por Viseu aproxima-se de norte uma célula. Vamos ver se aguenta até aqui


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2011 às 17:54)

*Às 17h00:*






CopyRight Eumesat 2011

Já faltava tanta instabilidade nas regiões do interior ...


----------



## DRC (17 Out 2011 às 18:31)

Acabaram de me informar que chuviscou hoje no Sabugal.


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2011 às 18:50)

Por aqui temos tido algumas nuvens mas do fumo dos incêndios florestais.






Por agora 21,5ºC e algumas nuvens de fumo.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Out 2011 às 19:27)

Tarde quente, mas não tanto como tem sido usual. Céu com fumo e algumas nuvens.

Actuais 22,6ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Out 2011 às 20:14)

boas

por aqui pode-se dizer que o dia foi quente, e sem vento. vi uns cumulos a norte daqui. 
extremos: 13.3ºC de minima e 27.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e ja com 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Boas,de tarde enquanto houve a maior força de calor ainda se formaram algumas nuvens nas zonas montalhosas ....pelo fim da tarde sumiram-se ...neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco de NW,actuais 20.8ºC e 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 27.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 7,4ºC.

Mínima de 6,5ºC.

O Verão parece que está mesmo a acabar, finalmente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2011 às 12:05)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de meia estação...céu limpo e vento fraco de Este,actual 23.0ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2011 às 14:50)

Boas,tal como ontem...com acção de algum calor nas horas centrais do dia...no horizonte a N/NW na zona montalhosa já vão crescendo por lá algumas nuvens ,actual 26.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2011 às 17:46)

Boas,neste momento nuvens em fase de dissipação pelo céu da zona ...o ambiente ainda morno com vento fraco,actuais 26.6ºC e 24%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 27.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2011 às 20:55)

boas

dia morno por aqui com o ceu pouco nublado e com o vento a aparecer da parte da tarde...
extremos: 11.8ºC de minima e 24.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com uns fresquinhos 16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2011 às 23:57)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de NW,actual 19.0ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia 

Algumas nuvens altas e 11,7ºC.

Mínima de 9,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2011 às 14:03)

Algum vento na Covilhã, com 23.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2011 às 16:15)

Hoje um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, embora a mínima não tenha sido tão baixa quanto ontem...

Hoje, mínima *9.0ºC*

Actual, *21.6ºC*



Ontem, mínima de 4.8ºC (3.3ºC na Davis do Politécnico)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2011 às 19:12)

Boas tardes.

Parece que os dias de meia estação estão com os dias já contados ...de ontem para hoje já começou-se a notar-se a mudança de tempo que nos espera no geral a nôs todos daqui ainda alguns dias ...de momento,até ao dia final vamos levar os dias com muita calma .

Dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens de pouca duração...a tarde foi com ambiente meio morno ,actual 21.8ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 26.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2011 às 21:27)

boas

por estes lados a manha foi de ceu encoberto por neblina que durou ate ao meio dia... de tarde o dia ja esteve solarento e com algum vento durante a tarde... o dia tabem ja esteve tambem mais fresquinho 

extremos: 13.3ºC de minima e 22.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo ha com uns fresquinhos 16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Céu limpo com o vento aumentar de intensidade de N/NW,actuais 18.6ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2011 às 23:34)

Bem mais frescote hoje por esta hora, *9.7ºC* actuais.

Extremos do dia:* 9.0ºC @ 23.1ºC*


----------



## Z13 (20 Out 2011 às 10:37)

Bom dia, sol e *12.1ºC* depois de uma madrugada fresca com uma mínima de *4.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2011 às 13:18)

Boas tardes .

Dia de céu limpo e já vento moderado hoje entre SW/SE...ambiente mais fresco ,actual 21.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2011 às 16:59)

boas

por aqui desde a madrugada que esta vento fraco, com algumas rajadas mais fortes... o ceu esta limpo e sigo com 23.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2011 às 19:49)

Boas,tarde com céu limpo e ambiente mais fresco,actual 19.4ºC e vento de N.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 23.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2011 às 20:58)

boas

e o vento fraco continua, com algumas rajadas. o ceu esta limpo e sigo com 17.8ºC

extremos: 
12.1ºC de minima 
23.5ºC de maxima


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2011 às 20:59)

Por aqui, o vento não deixou descer muito a mínima, mas também impediu a subida da máxima. 

Extremos de hoje:

7,5ºC / 16,7ºC

Por agora algum vento de leste e 10,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Boas,céu limpo e já fresco devido ao vento moderado de N,actual 17.7ºC e 33%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2011 às 23:09)

Vento de N/NW com 15.9ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ACalado (20 Out 2011 às 23:58)

Dados Actuais: Temperatura 11.0ºc Humidade 38% Pressão 1018hpa


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2011 às 00:12)

Não estava à espera que a temperatura descesse tanto, ainda para mais com o vento que se faz sentir. Novo valor mínimo para o dia 20 (7,2ºC).


Vento de leste e 7,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2011 às 07:15)

Bons dias estão 5.9ºC com céu limpo
81% HR 
1013hpa 
vento NW


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2011 às 08:29)

Bom dia

Primeira geada da temporada esta manhã.






Neste momento céu limpo e 4,6ºC.

Destaque também para o valor de -0,8ºC na estação da ESA, o primeiro valor negativo deste Outono.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Out 2011 às 09:55)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Primeira geada da temporada esta manhã.
> 
> ...



Boa foto, excelente registo....finalmente "boas" temperaturas !!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2011 às 10:33)

Bons dias.

Noite e madrugada já a fazer-se sentir fresca ...a miníma desceu até aos 10.4ºC...céu limpo e algum vento,actual 15.2ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2011 às 11:36)

Bom dia,


e grande foto Dan! _Habemus Autumno_! A primeira geada é sempre a mais desejada!!!


Aqui por casa "apenas" desceu aos* 0.7ºC*


Neste momento, sol, e *13.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2011 às 13:12)

Boas,céu limpo com 20.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2011 às 15:38)

Boas,céu continua limpinho até ao momento ...ambiente na rua já morlinho ,actuais 22.0ºC e 29% HR e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2011 às 18:27)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e com vento fraco ate ao inicio da tarde. 
os extremos são os seguintes: 
11.8ºC de minima
24.7ºC de maxima

actuais. ceu limpo vento muito fraco e sigo com 21.7ºC 

NOTA:mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2011 às 18:40)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 20.2ºC e 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.4ºC / 22.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Dia agradável, com máxima de 19,3ºC e mínima de 10,6ºC, e muito sol! 

Actuais 17,4ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2011 às 22:08)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de N/NW,actual 18.0ºC e 37%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2011 às 23:08)

Máxima de *24.0ºC*.

Neste momento 14.7ºC e 49% de HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2011 às 00:18)

Céu limpo e 7,6ºC.


Extremos de ontem:

4,6ºC / 17,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2011 às 01:05)

boas

por Gouveia a noite esta a se calma, com vento fraco e com uns fresquinhos 12.8ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 01:35)

Interior norte e centro certamente terá locais onde atingirá mínimas já negativas...
ÀS 0h:

Montalegre 5,2ºC
Miranda do Douro 4,5ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães 2,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 04:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Interior norte e centro certamente terá locais onde atingirá mínimas já negativas...
> ÀS 0h:
> 
> Montalegre 5,2ºC
> ...



A essas temperaturas se juntam, os dados das 02h UTC (03h)

Carrazêda de Ansiães: 2.7ºC
Chaves: 2.9ºC
Mirandela: 3.4ºC
Miranda do Douro: 3.7ºC

Por sua vez, a estação de Montalegre subiu para os 6.9ºC

A ESA (Escola Superior Agrária de Bragança), está com uns actuais 1.2ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 6,5ºC.

Mínima de 3,7ºC.


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2011 às 11:55)

O local com a mínima mais baixa no dia de ontem (21 Outubro) foi o Sabugal (Martim Rei) com uma temperatura que desceu aos *0,6ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2011 às 13:17)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu pouco nublado, tornando-se encoberto por cumulos que se desenvolveram... nao ha vento e sigo com 20.1ºC...


----------



## Zoelae (22 Out 2011 às 16:15)

As localidades espanholas vizinhas de Trás-os-Montes registaram umas Tª mínimas muito interessantes:
Verín: -0.9ºC
Puebla de Sanábria: - 4.0

A estação da Puebla de Sanábria é uma estação para seguir atentamente durante o inverno!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2011 às 17:24)

Boas tardes.

Para o primeiro dia dos dias que virão com ...primeiro foi só passado por muitas nuvens e muito sol ...vento fraco de S/SE,actual 22.0ºC e 43%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (22 Out 2011 às 18:20)

Começou a chover por Bragança 
De repente escureceu e o cheiro a fumo que se começava a fazer sentir foi substituído pelo cheiro da chuva


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2011 às 18:22)

Aqui também já chove.

Um bonito aguaceiro com 17,6ºC.


----------



## Fil (22 Out 2011 às 18:35)

Chove com muita intensidade agora, parece a típica chuva convectiva das trovoadas. Temperatura de 14,1ºC a descer.

PS: já diminuiu a intensidade


----------



## João Soares (22 Out 2011 às 18:37)

A ESA já acumulou *4.8 mm*


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2011 às 18:42)

14,7ºC, chuva e também alguma trovoada por agora.

Entretanto terminou este aguaceiro.


.


----------



## tiaguh7 (22 Out 2011 às 18:46)

Parou a chuva, a zona de Montesinho continua bastante escura mas para os lados de Nogueira, ausência quase total de nuvens.


----------



## Serrano (22 Out 2011 às 18:49)

Dados de hoje do Sarzedo: 18.4ºC de máxima e 11ºC de mínima.

Actualmente estão 14.6ºC, com o céu praticamente sem nuvens.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2011 às 19:01)

Fil disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade agora, parece a típica chuva convectiva das trovoadas. Temperatura de 14,1ºC a descer.
> 
> PS: já diminuiu a intensidade



Assim que fizeste essa referencia dirigi-me até ao lado norte de casa e realmente a NE eram visíveis cumulonimbus que mal terminou a descarga aí, também deixaram de ser visíveis aqui...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2011 às 19:28)

Boas,nuvens negras chegadas de sul ainda acabaram por deixar alguns aguaceiros   ...tá boa  estavam esperados e chegaram...pelos menos já cheira a terra molhada,actual 19.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2011 às 20:09)

boas

Por gouveia caiu um breve aguaceiro, pouco depois de ter postado, depois disso, limpou e o ceu tornou-se nublado. 
o vento soprou temporariamente moderado ao longo do dia, tipo vinha vendo depois fazia uma pausa e depois recomeçava.
extremos: 12.1ºC de minima e 22.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com 16.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2011 às 22:40)

boas

por Gouveia o vento sopra agora moderado, com o ceu encoberto... mas nao chove ate ao momento... sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco de SW,actual 16.5ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## dahon (22 Out 2011 às 23:08)

Neste última meia hora caíram dois belos aguaceiros moderados.
Finalmente um cheirinho a terra molhada.


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2011 às 00:54)

Voltamos a registar alguns aguaceiros por aqui. Neste momento chove com 10,3ºC.



.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Out 2011 às 09:54)

Por Viseu, o dia acorda nublado, ameno e com algum vento ainda que fraco.

Actuais 15,2C e 67%HR, com 1009hPa.


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 13,0ºC.

Mínima de 8,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 12:21)

Bons dias.

Por aqui esta noite já houve os primeiros mm de   deste outono ...os primeiros que foram de 1.0mm foi logo a seguir às 0.00h de hoje com o resto repartido durante a noite com um total até ao momento de 3.0mm .

O céu continua com muitas nuvens e sol com o vento aumentar de velocidade com rajadas fortes de SW,actual 19.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2011 às 14:00)

boas

por Gouveia o dia esta a ser de ceu nublado e com o vento a soprar fraco mas com frequentes rajadas moderadas... sigo com 20.7ºC
Tive uma minima de 13.6ºC

NOTA: mais logo reporto a partir de santa comba dao


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 14:43)

Boas,o céu vai ficando muito nublado...o sol já se foi embora há muito tempo ...agora é esperar que ela  chegue...vento continua moderado com 18.7ºC e a pressão em queda 1006.5HPA.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Out 2011 às 14:57)

Céu muito carregado, mas sem precipitação ainda.

Temperatura nos 18.5ºC e 65% de HR.

Mínima de 13.8ºC às 06:11


----------



## CSOF (23 Out 2011 às 15:45)

Boa tarde...
Tarde bastante ventosa, sem precipitação ainda...temp de 17ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 16:46)

Boas,por aqui ainda é só céu muito nublado com o vento forte de S,actual 19.0ºC e 57%HR.

Pelas imagens de sat. e radar de IM...está próxima......já ai vêm pelo rio Tejo acima .


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2011 às 17:00)

15,5ºC e começou a chover agora.



.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 17:24)

A sul  muito escuro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 17:44)

E a  já chegou .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 18:52)

Parou a ...céu continua encoberto...esta passagem em forma de aguaceiros só rendeu 0.8mm,actual 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Boas,os aguaceiros voltaram agora mais moderados com vento forte,actual 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2011 às 20:08)

boas

ja estou em santa comba, onde tem ocorrido aguacerios moderados, desde o fim da tarde. o vento parou assim que começaram os aguaceiros. 
Actuais: ceu encoberto, Aguaceiros e sem vento com uma temperaura de 15.8ºC


----------



## CSOF (23 Out 2011 às 20:09)

por aqui ainda não caiu qualquer gota de chuva.... e até estou a ver um pequeno incêndio a 3 km de distância


----------



## carlitinhos (23 Out 2011 às 20:26)

boa noite,

pela Cova da Beira já chove moderado desde o cair da noite, aumentou intensidade na ultima hora 

cumpts


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2011 às 20:59)

Levantou-se agora uma ventania.
rajada de 101.4 km/h e tem-se mantido nos últimos minutos acima do 70km/h
3.8mm acumulados...

EDIT: não considerar mensagem; tópico errado


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2011 às 21:03)

geoair.pt disse:


> Levantou-se agora uma ventania.
> rajada de 101.4 km/h e tem-se mantido nos últimos minutos acima do 70km/h
> 3.8mm acumulados...



101.4km/h???

Por aqui chove bastante agora com 8mm e sem vento até agora.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2011 às 21:06)

spiritmind disse:


> 101.4km/h???
> 
> Por aqui chove bastante agora com 8mm e sem vento até agora.



Xiça, tópico errado... sorry


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2011 às 21:49)

por aqui nada se passa, caem uns aguaceiros esporadicos e o vento nem velo... sigo com 15.8ºC

EDIT 22.00h: a temperatura subiu para os 16.4ºC, alem disto continua tudo na mesma


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Boas,por aqui o vento forte continua e com aguaceiros por vezes moderados,actual 14.4ºC e 7.3mm


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2011 às 23:00)

recomeçou a chover, mas vento nem sinal


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Os bombeiros estao a tocar ha um bom bocado, ja dever havido estoiro no IP3 infelizmente é o prato do dia quando chove... 

finalmente, apareceu o vento  que sopra moderado com chuva moderada...


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Boas por Viseu neste momento temos vento forte acompanhado por chuva moderada.

Cumps.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Aqui chove de "mansinho", está tudo muito calmo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Boas,muita chuva e vento na ultima hora...a pressão a descer bem 998.8hpa,actual 14.4ºC.

Precipitação de ontem 14.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 00:50)

esta tudo calmo agora, sem chuva nem vento... sigo com 15.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 01:50)

*Sertã: Mau tempo provoca apagão em Cernache do Bonjardim*

O mau tempo das últimas horas provocou um corte de energia eléctrica em algumas localidades da zona do Pinhal, avança a Rádio Condestável, de Cernache do Bonjardim. 
Uma parte dos concelhos de Oleiros e Sertã ficou sem luz a meio da tarde de domingo, devido a uma avaria provocada por queda de árvores. 
Em Cernache do Bonjardim ocoreu um apagão total cerca das 21H40, situação que segundo a Condestável se mantinha perto de meia-noite.
A EDP encontra-se no terreno a tentar reparar as avarias.

http://www.reconquista.pt/pagina/edicao/173/23/noticia/18282


----------



## panda (24 Out 2011 às 02:35)

a potes já vou com *20mm*.

T actual *14.3ºC* e *96%hr*.
P 993hpa
vento fraco a moderado


----------



## dahon (24 Out 2011 às 02:42)

Chove forte também por Viseu e o vento volta a intensificar.


----------



## dahon (24 Out 2011 às 03:05)

Chegou o dilúvio a Viseu.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2011 às 03:38)

Por aqui já caíram na última hora, 14mm segundo o IM.
Ainda não parou um pouco, estou para ver os totais! 

O vento também não dá descanso, houve momentos de rajadas bem fortes, a chuva era na horizonta e atirada com força contra janelas e paredes! É bom estar agasalhado..


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2011 às 05:00)

Mais 10mm.. Na hora anterior 14mm.. Vai reduzindo e o vento acalmou um pouco, mas continua a chover bem!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Out 2011 às 07:33)

Bom dia!

Desde as 0h a precipitação a registada é de *31.2 mm*.

Mas por agora tudo calmo, sem chuva e sem grande vento.

Temperatura: *12.7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2011 às 07:38)

Por aqui a frente foi sobreprevista, só choveram 10,5mm desde as 0h. esperando pelos aguaceiros...


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2011 às 10:20)

Bom dia, 

*10.3ºC* e *30mm* já recolhidos desde as 0h00


----------



## ACalado (24 Out 2011 às 11:59)

Bom dia,

Foram registados 46mm desde as 00h neste momento céu nublado com 14.7ºc


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2011 às 12:43)

E quanto a neve?, a tº lá em cima já deve estar perto dos 0º


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 13:31)

boas

por aqui o vendaval asserio foi por volta das 03.00h, fui acordado com vento forte mas com pouca chuva, e enfraqueceu ao amanhecer. 

Agora a manha foi de aguaceiros e vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas... sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (24 Out 2011 às 14:03)

O sol vai intercalando com as nuvens na Covilhã, registando-se 16ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2011 às 15:54)

Boas tardes .

Desta vez foi uma geral de   norte a sul juntamente com o vento...por aqui depois de uma noite de meter medo agora tudo mais calmo.

Muitas nuvens e sol e vento moderado de W,actual 17.1ºC.

Desde as 0h de hoje foram 45.4mm .


----------



## Brigantia (24 Out 2011 às 17:53)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *10.3ºC* e *30mm* já recolhidos desde as 0h00



30mm,bem bom. Venham mais dias destes.
Vamos ver Quarta como corre o dia pelo Nordeste.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2011 às 17:58)

Por cá, dia fresco com pouca chuva, comparada com o previsto há menos de 48h.

Atuais 14,0ºC e 50%HR, com 11,5mm.


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2011 às 19:34)

Chuva moderada e 8,9ºC por agora, este valor é também a mínima do dia até ao momento.

Máxima de 13,5ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2011 às 19:45)

Segundo informa o clube nacional de montanhismo, já neva na serra da estrela, gostava de saber a que cota.




>



Clube Nacional de Montanhismo


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 20:16)

boas

esta tudo calmo por aqui, a tarde foi de vento fraco com alguns aguaceiros... agora o ceu nublado agora sem vento e sigo com 12.2ºC
ja cheira a lareira na rua 

extremos: 14.2ºC de minima e 18.4ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2011 às 20:22)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens...neste momento céu limpo e a temperatura a descer com vento fraco de W,actual 11.0ºC.

A máxima de hoje 17.2ºC


----------



## Norther (24 Out 2011 às 21:00)

boas noites estão 9.5ºC com céu pouco nublado 
90% HR
998 hpa
vento fraco SW
precipitação de hoje 50 mm
ventos de 14.4Km/h com rajadas de 28.1Km/h

Tive a informação que ao final da tarde nevava a cima dos 1800m na Serra da Estrela


----------



## CSOF (24 Out 2011 às 21:33)

boa noite, por aqui chove neste momento, com temperatura de 7.1ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Out 2011 às 21:45)

Norther disse:


> Tive a informação que ao final da tarde nevava a cima dos 1800m na Serra da Estrela



O Facebook do Clube Nacional de Montanhismo confirma essa indicação: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Clube-Nacional-de-Montanhismo/190057157681344

Que seja a primeira de muitas nevadas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2011 às 22:14)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito fraco...a primeira temperatura abaixo dos dez graus deste outono/inverno já foram atingidos ,actual 9.8ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 22:41)

wow 

fui supreendido por trovoada por aqui, aproxima-se do lados de Anadia e Caramulo, mas ainda nao chove... bueda nice!...


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 23:06)

começa a chover torrencialmente acompanhado de granizo e vento moderado ... bem que diluvio

edit: 23.15h ja acalmou, de momento chove fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Boas,ceu estrelado com vento fraco...muitos relâmpagos a NW/N mas longe,actual 9.8ºC e 84%HR.

Dados de ontem 9.7ºC / 17.2ºC e 45.4mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Neste momento *8.8ºC* e *96%* de HR.


Temperaturas: *8.9ºC* / *17.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2011 às 00:42)

agora esta tudo calmo por aqui, ceu nublado notam-se alguns claroes ao longe sem vento e sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 01:08)

por aqui chove moderado com 7.4ºC
99% HR
vento fraco 0.7 Km/h
999hpa
3.7 mm


----------



## João Soares (25 Out 2011 às 02:35)

A noite segue fria pelo Interior do País.

Às 00h UTC (01h locais):
Montalegre seguia com apenas *2.0ºC* e *0.9 mm*, enquanto isso as Penhas Douradas tinham apenas *0.9ºC* e *11.9 mm*.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2011 às 09:24)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 7,0ºC.


Mínima de 4,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 09:34)

Estao 7.9ºC com céu nublado e 5.9mm acumulados desde a meia noite.

Na Serra da Estrela a neve caiu ate aos 1500m e pelas 7 horas havia estradas cortadas de Louriga ate Lagoa Comprida e para Torre, informação de um amigo q la trabalha


----------



## Serrano (25 Out 2011 às 10:16)

Consegui ter uma perspectiva sobre a zona das Penhas Douradas e era visível alguma neve na cota dos 1600msnm.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 10:22)

Ja reabriram as estradas para Torre


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2011 às 10:58)

*Neve obriga a corte de estrada na Serra da Estrela*


> A neve caiu hoje pela primeira vez este Outono na Serra da Estrela e obrigou ao corte de uma estrada do maciço central, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda.
> 
> Segundo o CDOS, a estrada nacional n.º 338, no troço entre Piornos e Lagoa Comprida, «está encerrada desde as 1h devido à queda de neve».
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 11:48)

Reabriram pelas 10 horas, a neve ainda é muito pouca mas é sempre bom vê-la :-)


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2011 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

*8.5ºC* numa manhã fresca, com mínima de *4.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 12:26)

Bons dias.

Esta noite já foi com um cherinho de ...durante a noite ainda  que dei 0.5mm...depois de algum sol neste momento a sul muito negro ...vento vai ficando moderado,actual 13.7ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Out 2011 às 12:37)

Ola

Aqui em Vila real esta  e vai chovendo de vez quando, mas nada de neve nas serras aqui a volta, pelo menos na serra do Alvão que já saio o nevoeiro todo, esta limpinha sem pinta de neve.

A serra do Marão esta coberta de nevoeiro mas possivelmente não tem neve,  mas assim que o nevoeiro levantar vou dar uma olhadela e digo se tem neve ou não.

Cumprimentos, Hermano


----------



## belem (25 Out 2011 às 12:55)

Hermano1x disse:


> Ola
> 
> Aqui em Vila real esta  e vai chovendo de vez quando, mas nada de neve nas serras aqui a volta, pelo menos na serra do Alvão que já saio o nevoeiro todo, esta limpinha sem pinta de neve.
> 
> ...



Olá

Muito bem vindo ao forum.
Estive em Vila Real na sexta e subi à Serra do Alvão.
Boas diferenças de temperatura ( ainda que não tenha subido às zonas mais altas).
Achei tudo mais seco do que o normal, mas ainda assim parecia a Amazónia comparado com o Vale do Côa, para onde fui ainda no mesmo dia.
Além de que no Sábado, apanhei um sol bem forte e calor nesta região do Alto Douro (mesmo a 400 metros de altitude soprava um vento morno e seco).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 14:22)

Boas,por aqui os aguaceiros já por duas vezes apareceram...no horizonte já com chegada de mais...até agora 0.8mm ,actual 13.6ºC.


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2011 às 14:57)

Boas,

Lá em cima na torre já neva com alguma intensidade, estavam 0ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 15:46)

Boas,muito sol depois da passagem de mais algumas nuvens que deixaram alguns aguaceiros,actual 14.0ºC com vento moderado de W.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2011 às 16:17)

Hermano1x disse:


> Ola
> 
> Aqui em Vila real esta  e vai chovendo de vez quando, mas nada de neve nas serras aqui a volta, pelo menos na serra do Alvão que já saio o nevoeiro todo, esta limpinha sem pinta de neve.
> 
> ...



bem vindo ao forum hermano! a sempre bom ter pessoal no interior. ja que permanentemente somos tao poucos ... conheço essa zona nomeadamente vila pouca de aguiar, tenho la colegas de escola... e ja la estive preso com neve... boa continuação


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2011 às 16:20)

Boas

o dia por aqui foi de aguaceiros moderados, o vento sopra fraco a moderado durante os aguaceios, sem os aguaceiros o vento para por completo... 

extremos de hoje: 9.0ºC de minima e 19.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com a temperatura em queda nos 15.0ºC


----------



## ppereira (25 Out 2011 às 17:10)

Sempre em cima do acontecimento 
Não está mal para 25 de Outubro.

Pelo sítio que estás a filmar (cerca de 1700 m) na torre já deve ter alguma acumulação.



spiritmind disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Lá em cima na torre já neva com alguma intensidade, estavam 0ºc


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 17:26)

A pouco na Torre


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2011 às 18:02)

Tarde bem fresca e com alguns aguaceiros fracos. Por agora céu muito nublado e 8,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,9ºC / 11,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 18:53)

Boas,fim de tarde com o céu com poucas nuvens,vento fraco de SW,actual 12.5ºC e 72%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 15.5ºC e 0.8mm.


----------



## amarusp (25 Out 2011 às 18:55)

Hoje à tarde proximo da Lagoa Comprida:
Fotos tiradas por carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (25 Out 2011 às 19:07)

Hermano1x disse:


> Ola
> 
> Aqui em Vila real esta  e vai chovendo de vez quando, mas nada de neve nas serras aqui a volta, pelo menos na serra do Alvão que já saio o nevoeiro todo, esta limpinha sem pinta de neve.
> 
> ...



Então tem neve no marão?


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Out 2011 às 19:25)

ricardop120 disse:


> bem vindo ao forum hermano! a sempre bom ter pessoal no interior. ja que permanentemente somos tao poucos ... conheço essa zona nomeadamente vila pouca de aguiar, tenho la colegas de escola... e ja la estive preso com neve... boa continuação




Obrigado 

Sim conheço muito muito bem a zona de vila pouca la faz muito  mesmo.
E também ja fiquei umas de poucas vezes preso na neve com o meu pai quando era pequeno pois o meu pai tinha la uma empresa.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Out 2011 às 19:27)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> Então tem neve no marão?



Nao nadinha limpinho o Marão
  Esta noite vou ver se compro pilhas para o meu termómetro e dizer a temperatura que esta aqui


----------



## Hermano1x (25 Out 2011 às 19:35)

belem disse:


> Olá
> 
> Muito bem vindo ao forum.
> Estive em Vila Real na sexta e subi à Serra do Alvão.
> ...



Obrigado 

Sim estava tudo muito seco, ate uns dias atrás ate tinha havido um grande incêndio na zona de Vila Pouca e Samarda !

Agora tem chovido desde domingo já ta tudo molhado e mais frio, estão a chegar os frades ( Cogumelos).

No sábado a tarde ainda teve um tempo mais ou menos mas agora noite ficou um pouco fresquinho e choveu bastante!

Mas desde que chegou o frio para mim hoje e o dia mais fresco esta msm  

Cumprimentos
 Hermano


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2011 às 20:32)

boas noites por aqui estão 9.6ºC 
93% HR
1004hpa
vento fraco W
precipitação de hoje de 7.2mm


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Out 2011 às 20:41)

boas

por estes lados continuam os aguaceiros, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2011 às 22:05)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento nulo,actual 10.7ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e 7,4ºC.


Mínima de 6,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (26 Out 2011 às 12:08)

Bom dia, com muita chuva por Bragança

*9mm* acumulados nas últimas 4horas.

Mínima de *4.0ºC* esta madrugada


*8.9ºC* neste momento


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2011 às 12:53)

boas

manha de chuva moderada, sem vento e sigo com 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 13:30)

Boas tardes .

Uma madrugada e manhã chuvosa,desde as 6.30h até há momentos ,sempre certinha com algum vento,até agora foram contabilizados 13.6mm e vêm mais a caminho ,actual 12.9ºC com vento fraco de E/SE.


----------



## Black_Heart (26 Out 2011 às 14:08)

Bem até agora ainda não parou de chover, umas vezes mais forte que outras, mas ainda não parou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 15:06)

Boas,por aqui voltaram os aguaceiros juntamente com vento já forte de S/SE,a temperatura têm vindo a subir muito lentamente,actual 13.8ºC e um acumulado de mm com 15.4.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 15:14)

Chuva contínua desde as primeiras horas da manhã, não muito intensa, apenas moderada e constante, com algum vento e pressão aos 1002hPa, a descer.

Actuais 13,3ºC e 80%HR, com uns benditos 15,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 15:43)

Neste momento chove bem ...com o vento forte,actuais 13.6ºC e 17.5mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2011 às 16:50)

boas

a chuva ja parou, agora tem caido alguns aguaceiros. o vento sopra moderado agora e parece estar a itensificar-se, tal como a temperatura que esta a subir... vamos ver o que vai dar este pos frontal... sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Out 2011 às 16:55)

Continua a chover moderadamente... 13º de temperatura. Nada a registar quanto ao vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 16:56)

A chuva continua com o vento forte de S/SE,actuais 13.2ºC e 22.7mm .


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 16:58)

A chuva deu uma pausa, mas agora é o vento que vai aumentando , já há rajadas mais fortes, e a pressão desce bem, com 1000hPa.

Atuais 13,8ºC e 82%Hr, com 19,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 17:21)

Está mesmo uma escuridão das grandes a W, e o vento está mesmo forte em grandes e longas rajadas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 18:48)

Boas,neste momento não chove com ainda céu muito escuro,entre as 17h e 18h choveu bem,actuais 12.9ºC e contados 29.2mm.


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2011 às 19:10)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e vai chovendo bem com uma acumulação de 24.0mm
13.1ºC
99%HR
996hpa
vento de sul 13Km/h com rajadas de 31.7Km/h


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 19:32)

Nada de chuva por enquanto, acumulado de 22,2mm, pressão em recuperação aos 998hPa, depois duma passagem aos 997hPa. Tudo calmo, com pouco vento.

Actual 13,3ºC.


----------



## Roger24 (26 Out 2011 às 19:43)

Boas noites

Aqui por Valhelhas tem chovido o dia todo quase sem parar mas com uns picos fortes de aguaceiros... como a chuva aqui e em volta ribeiras e o rio Zêzere têm aumentado o caudal gradualmente. Deixo aqui umas fotos para verem que eu tirei ás 17:15 min.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 20:07)

A chuva continua com vento de sul forte,actual 13.6ºC e 31.4mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2011 às 20:32)

boas

por estes lados esta tudo calmo, no momento nao chove e tambem nao ha vento... tem estado assim, o vento vem moderado a forte durante os aguaceiros que sao moderados... sigo com 14.6ºC

extremos: 10.7ºC de minima e 15.8ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 20:45)

Neste momento é o vento muito forte que se faz sentir.já tive uma rajada de 45km/h de sul e ligeira subida da temperatura,actual 14.1ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2011 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui estão 10,8ºC, pressão de 999 hPa e praticamente já não chove. Ao todo devem ter caído uns 30 mm durante o dia, mais ou menos o esperado. O vento não tem sido nada de especial. Mínima de 5,2ºC e máxima de 10,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2011 às 20:54)

Aqui chove torrencialmente e trovoada a W da Cova da beira
13.9ºC
995hpa
vento de S
O meu pluviometro é que deixou de dar dados


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2011 às 20:58)

vejo clarões distantes a sul daqui, possivelmente para os lados da serra do Açor ou Penacova... sigo com a temperatura a subir ligeiramente para 14.9ºC


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 20:59)

Acaba de aparecer isto na taxa de pluviosidade (rain rate) na estação amadora da Covilhã. Isto aconteceu mesmo?

EDIT 21H00: Acaba de marcar 600 mm/hora!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_Heart (26 Out 2011 às 21:25)

Acabou de cair um autentico "dilúvio" 
Há muito tempo que já não via chover tanto. Durou cerca de 4/5 minutos


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2011 às 21:25)

DRC disse:


> Acaba de aparecer isto na taxa de pluviosidade (rain rate) na estação amadora da Covilhã. Isto aconteceu mesmo?
> 
> EDIT 21H00: Acaba de marcar 600 mm/hora!!!!!!!!!!



Aconteceu e tenho filmado, já meto o video


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 21:56)

Vento forte, pressão vai aos 997hPa, depois de passar pelos 995hPa.

Actual 13,3ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2011 às 21:59)

E começa a cair fortemente chuva com trovoada


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2011 às 22:04)

Norther disse:


> E começa a cair fortemente chuva com trovoada



Ouviste o som deste trovão 

Até me passei!!


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2011 às 22:07)

Também começou a chover bastante forte por aqui...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2011 às 22:07)

Sem chuva, pressão cai para 996hPa e vento forte.

Actual 13,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Out 2011 às 22:22)

spiritmind disse:


> Ouviste o som deste trovão
> 
> Até me passei!!




Agora acalmou, o trovão foi ai prós teus lados, potente ja estava a preparar a máquina e foi-se


----------



## panda (26 Out 2011 às 22:58)




----------



## panda (26 Out 2011 às 23:00)

panda disse:


>


 e videos


----------



## jpc (26 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Boa noite,

20 minutos de chuva torrencial em Viseu. Agora parou


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2011 às 23:02)

troveja por aqui, a luz já deu sinal 2 vezes, chove de forma moderada a coisa de 5 minutos, o vento acompanha mas fraco... sigo com 14.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 23:09)

Céu muito nublado,já algum tempo que não chove,vento continua moderado de SW,actual 14.4ºC e 31.7mm.


----------



## dahon (26 Out 2011 às 23:31)

Trovoada também por Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2011 às 23:59)

Neste momento chove bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2011 às 00:06)

Agora só aguaceiros fracos  com 14.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 14.4ºC e 33.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2011 às 00:12)

Resumo do dia:

Uma bela rega, *32.5mm* em que praticamente choveu sem parar durante 14 horas... muito bom!

Extremos de temperatura:* 4.0ºC @ 11.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2011 às 12:30)

Bons dias.

A noite e mais pela madrugada ainda foram de aguaceiros que deu em 6.4mm ...a manhã foi de céu com muitas nuvens e sol...o vento na ultima hora está ficar muito forte de NW,actual 17.2ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Out 2011 às 13:38)

Centro da Covilhã, ontem à noite: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150445961677425


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Boas,por aqui continua muitas nuvens e sol,vento ainda muito forte de NW,actual 17.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2011 às 15:10)

boas

por aqui o dia esta a ser de muitas nuvens, algumas bem ameacadoras mas nao passa disso. o vento sopra fraco a moderado... Ainda nao choveu hoje por aqui. sigo com 16.9ºC


----------



## Norther (27 Out 2011 às 18:43)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Centro da Covilhã, ontem à noite: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150445961677425




Foi mesmo em grande, que belo dia


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2011 às 20:31)

boas

tudo calmo neste momento com ceu nublado, vento fraco e com a temperatura a baixar lentamente para os 13.3ºC 

extremos: 12.8ºC de minima e 18.4ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2011 às 20:44)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e sem chuva,o vento continua moderado ainda de NW,actual 13.7ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 18.4ºC e 6.4mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Céu limpo e já notar-se algum fresco devido ao vento continuar moderado de NW,actual 13.7ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2011 às 22:14)

Dia outonal, de chuvoso a soleado, com extremas de: *9.8ºC @ 16.3ºC*

A mínima deverá ser batida sucessivamente até ás 23h59, pois estão *10.1ºC* neste momento.

Durante a noite ainda recolhi *5.3mm*


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2011 às 08:34)

Bom dia

Manhã de geada com céu limpo e 3,6ºC por agora.

Mínima de 2,6ºC.


----------



## João Sousa (28 Out 2011 às 09:42)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu limpo. Estamos com 11.3.


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2011 às 10:38)

Por Bragança muito sol, céu limpo, e *8.5ºC*

Mínima de *1.1ºC* com alguma geada nas superfícies...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2011 às 12:10)

Bons dias.

Depois de uns dias de alguma agitação voltamos ao bom tempo...com este sol e a terra regada está bom para os campos começar a ficar verdinhos ,céu limpo e vento mais fraco depois de uma manhã ainda com vento moderado,actual 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2011 às 14:06)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,ambiente na rua ao sol agradável ,actuais 19.8ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Out 2011 às 14:08)

Mínima de *8.0ºC* às 07:43.

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado e *18.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2011 às 19:32)

Boas,tarde com muito sol com ambiente ameno ,actual 16.4ºC e vento fraco de NW/N.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2011 às 21:37)

boas

dia solarento e um bocado ventoso, o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde. 
extremos: 6.4ºC de minima e 21.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com uma temperatura de 12.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2011 às 22:02)

Boas,tudo calmo ...vento de N,actual 14.6ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2011 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 5,4ºC.

Mais uma manhã de geada com um uma mínima de 2,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Out 2011 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

aqui por estes lados a mínima não chegou a negativa, ficando pelos *0,9ºC*...

neste momento sol e *14,0ºC*


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2011 às 16:08)

Alguns cirrus e 15,8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Out 2011 às 17:03)

Boa tarde...

Céu limpo e *16.9ºC* 

*HR: 53%
Pressão: 1023hpa
Vento: Nulo S SE*


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Out 2011 às 17:32)

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mínima: *6.5ºC* (07:44)

Máxima: *19.1ºC *(16:32)

Neste momento estão *18.0ºC* e HR nos *58%*.


----------



## Serrano (29 Out 2011 às 19:01)

Dados de hoje do Sarzedo: 16.9ºC de máxima e 7ºC de mínima. Actualmente, o termómetro assinala 10.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2011 às 19:38)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e 10,7ºC. Extremos do dia de 3,2ºC / 14,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2011 às 20:11)

Boas,manhã com céu limpo e nuvens altas pela tarde...ambiente morno pela tarde com vento muito fraco,actual 16.0ºC e 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2011 às 21:50)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado por nuvens altas com uma brisa fresca ao longo do dia. 

extremos de hoje: 5.2ºC de minima e 21.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e com 12.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Boas,muitas estrelas e vento de N,actual 14.1ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2011 às 10:43)

Bom dia

8,7ºC e o céu parcialmente coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2011 às 15:50)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo com aumento de nuvens altas pelo fim da manhã,actual 21.1ºC sem sol e vento quase nulo.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2011 às 17:28)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco de N,actual 19.0ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (30 Out 2011 às 20:26)

Boas noites.
vou passar uns dias as penhas douradas entre esta quinta feira e domingo!
sera que vou apanhar neve? alguem mais entendido que eu me pode dar essa informaçao?
Um abraço e obrigado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2011 às 21:04)

Boas,muitas estrelas no céu com vento muito fraco,actual 16.8ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2011 às 21:06)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Boas noites.
> vou passar uns dias as penhas douradas entre esta quinta feira e domingo!
> sera que vou apanhar neve? alguem mais entendido que eu me pode dar essa informaçao?
> Um abraço e obrigado.



Acho que vais ter sorte.
Ainda que não neve nas Penhas Douradas, (~1400m de altitude), ela deverá fazer-se presente acima dos 1500m a partir de quinta-feira.

Vai acompanhando a cota de neve do meteograma, assim como a precipitação prevista.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2011 às 21:42)

boas

estou em Gouveia, desde a o fim da tarde de hoje mas o dia em Santa comba foi de ceu nublado por nevens altas, mas com umas formações curiosas  ate mamatus aparecerem...

qualidade de telemovel, nao se notam metade mas ca estao eles tiradas em santa comba... 












os extremos de hoje: 5.9ºC de mimima e 21.4ºC de maxima


Acutais (Gouveia): ceu pouco nublado sem vento e com 10.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Tudo calmo sem brisa nenhuma com 15.5ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 23:09)

Bem apanhado Ricardo, boas fotos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 23:16)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> estou em Gouveia, desde a o fim da tarde de hoje mas o dia em Santa comba foi de ceu nublado por nevens altas, mas com umas formações curiosas  ate mamatus aparecerem...
> 
> ...



Boas fotos
E não parecem mammatus, são! Só que não de cumulonimbus, mas sim de cirrus - _cirrus mamma_.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2011 às 23:29)

deve ser isso, cirros mamma  e a primeira vez que vejo este tipo de nuvem...


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2011 às 09:16)

tópico errado, apaguem sff


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2011 às 13:58)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu nublado e sem vento. 

actualmente, o ceu esta praticamente encoberto o vento sopra fraco desde as 12h... sigo com 18.0ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2011 às 17:30)

Chuva e 14,9ºC por agora.

A chuva começou há menos de 15 minutos.


.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Out 2011 às 19:24)

Boa noite, chove moderadamente desde as 16:30...

Como era de esperar a temperatura não cai mantendo-se estável nos *11.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2011 às 21:07)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu com muitas nuvens e muito pouco sol,neste momento mais limpo o céu com vento fraco de W,actual 16.0ºC e 82%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Out 2011 às 21:50)

boas

por Gouveia a tarde foi de vento fraco e ceu encoberto. a chuva apareceu por volta das 20h ainda nao choveu grande coisa, e chuva fraca em regime de aguaceiros. 
extremos: 11.7ºC de minima e 18.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto, mas nao chove no momento nao ha vento desde que começaram os aguaceiros e sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## Paulo H (31 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Já começou a chover há coisa de 15min!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2011 às 23:36)

Paulo H disse:


> Já começou a chover há coisa de 15min!




É verdade ...ainda deu para molhar a rua...sigo com 14.7ºC e 89%HR com vento muito fraco de SW.


----------

